# Outdoor White Widow flowering and crystals



## ironkid90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, This is the first time im growing my own outdoor WW plant and I need some advice.  

I got a 60% indica 40% sativa feminised WW seed from the Netherlands.
I planted it at late june in a medium sized pot. I bought what is called around here "Black soil" which is claimed to be rich in animal waste and nutriets. I cant go into much detail because im a beginner and dont have extensive knowledge  of growing material yet.

I water it now every couple of days whenever i feel the plant is thirsty. And remove the leaves that are becoming yellow. The weather is generally good for agriculture in my area and the plant is getting 12 hours of good sunlight everyday. 

Anyways, the plant was growing at a phenomenal rate the first two months and it was a site to behold every day. It started flowering 4-5 weeks ago but im starting to get worried about the development of the buds and production of crystals. Also it used to have a strong smell when it was still growing up but now it seems nearly all gone.  Il show you some pics and would love to hear some advice. I read in many places that white widow generally takes till october to mature so i still have some time.  Also read something about moving it away from sunlight  to the dark which might help in making more crystals. What are you're thoughts about that?  Thank you for you're input.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 2, 2015)

The crystals that you are talking about, I believe you are talking about the "trichomes" which are the resin glands. The development of these is the result of both, the genetics of the plant, and the health of the plant. As long as you feed it right and keep it healthy, it will do the best of its genetic potential to produce resin glands.

However, the genetics will vary and that will make the plants' expression of traits vary. If you buy 5 of the same strain seeds and grow them out, the chances of them being identical in traits is not real good. That is just the nature of genetics, and the nature of buying seeds from others.

The plant looks like it is doing quite well but still has a ways to go yet. However, in the future, if you intend to grow outside in containers, you should make covers to prevent rain from washing out the soil as that can be very detrimental to the soil and plants. I would also recommend that you get a "bloom tea" to use during the flowering phase as the plants will deplete the nutrients in the soil over time, and the bloom tea will give specific nutrients that the plants need more of during the flowering phase.

Read all you can on growing MJ as it will only help you to get better.


----------

